

Craig Newmark takes Down Meg Whitman on eBay Porn - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/techlife/2010/08/17/meg-whitman-allowed-porn-ads-with-young-asian-females-sex-acts-for-money-on-ebay-site/

======
lrm242
Actual article: [http://blog.craigslist.org/2010/08/family-friendly-ebay-
clas...](http://blog.craigslist.org/2010/08/family-friendly-ebay-classifieds/)

IMO, who cares. This is basically Craig saying, "Stop slamming me, ebay has
some niche classified site with sex ads too.

Craig, stop denying the fact that you make a shit-ton of money from sex ads.
Do something about it, or don't--but if you don't quit lying about the fact
that you are trying.

